# 和「馬到成功」結構相同的成語



## Skatinginbc

漢語講究結構對稱, 應該是「馬到功成」才通順(元·鄭廷玉《楚昭公》第四折：只願你馬到功成，奏凱而還), 但說也奇怪, 「馬到成功」反而更通行 (元·鄭廷玉《楚昭公》第一折：管取馬到成功，奏凱回來也).  "馬Noun + 到Verb + 成Verb + 功Noun"的結構是個例外還是有例可援?  你能想到其他具有同樣結構的成語嗎?


----------



## 枫十二

百度到一个词贼喊捉贼。


----------



## Skatinginbc

真謝謝你.  「賊喊捉賊」和「馬到成功」似乎在結構上有點不同.  賊喊什麼呢? 賊喊這個, 賊喊那個, 「賊喊捉賊」的「捉賊」和「這個」「那個」一樣, 擔任的是名詞的角色.


----------



## stellari

“旗开得胜”算不算？


----------



## Skatinginbc

算!  是個好例子!  謝謝你.  有趣的是, 「旗開得勝」亦出自元代 (關漢卿: 端的是旗開得勝, 馬到成功; 李文蔚: 顯威靈神兵扶助，施謀略旗開得勝).  真希望能找到更古老的例子, 要不然無法屏除「外族影響」或「元曲風格」的疑惑.  「馬到功成」和「馬到成功」同時出現在鄭廷玉的《楚昭公》裡, 彷彿反映了兩股句法勢力的存在.


----------



## SuperXW

一定要扯到外族影響上去麼？
「馬到成功」和「馬到功成」都通用，也可能只是因為「成功」作為一個常用詞，有些人聽起來較為順耳，所以自動把「功成」倒過來了吧？「得勝」也是，古代有人說「勝得」麼？
而且動詞前置，主動性比較強。比如說「貨到付款」就很自然吧？查字典還有「雲開見天」、「病至呼天」、「衣來伸手」、「賓至如歸」等類似的。
我覺得「到」「開」這類詞，有點「介詞」的性質。若是數【名 + 介 + 動 + 賓】的結構就很常見了，「筆下生花」、「火上澆油」、「節外生枝」……（好吧這有點牽強。）


----------



## Ghabi

《論語》裡說「迅雷風烈」,而非「迅雷烈風」;《楚辭》裡說「吉日兮辰良」,而非「吉日兮良辰」,這本來就是漢語裡頭一種不罕見的修辭。

另外,粵語裡只能說「馬到功成」,不能說「馬到成功」,這是方言的分別。


----------



## Youngfun

古代的成功跟现在的成功（success）意思一样吗？


----------



## Skatinginbc

Thank you all for the valuable inputs. 

I can understand the grammatical correctness of 迅雷風烈 and 吉日辰良 since both  post-nominal modifiers and pre-nominal modifiers are allowed in Archaic  Chinese.  But 「馬到成功」 is a different story.  It involves two different  subjects, that is, 「馬」 and an unspecified subject, without an overt  conjunction (e.g., 即, 就, 便, etc.).  誰成功? 馬嗎?  「馬到功成」 (馬一到, 功便成) has two subjects, both specified, and so a conjunction is not needed.  「旗開得勝」==> 誰得勝? 旗子嗎?  Why not 「開旗得勝」(一打開戰旗就獲得勝利), where 「開旗」 and 「得勝」 share the same subject?

「賓至如歸」 involves only one subject.

 後漢書: 「曠若開雲見日，何喜如之」. 後來不知怎的, 竟成了「雲開見日」, 「雲開見天」.

「愴地呼天」 involves a common subject; therefore a null coordinator is desired. 「病至呼天」, in contrast,  involves two different subjects, one specified and the other  unspecified.  Consequently, the original text has a conjunction (i.e., 而): 汉・韩婴《韩诗外传》卷二: 患至而后呼天，不亦晚乎!  Without a conjunction, 「病至呼天」 should have meant "so sick that you cry out to the heavens".  So the big question is: Since when has the Chinese morphological rules changed (if it has been changed at all)?  宋元之際 when 中原 was occupied by foreign tribes?   

「衣來伸手, 飯來張口」 and 「貨到付款」 are products of Modern Mandarin.  They show that such structures are now not only well-accepted but also productive.


Ghabi said:


> 粵語裡只能說「馬到功成」,不能說「馬到成功」,這是方言的分別。


That is very interesting.  Thank you for that valuable information.  Is there any idiom in Cantonese that involves two subjects: one specified, the other unspecified, without being linked by a conjunction?  If not, can 這是方言的分別 be a result of language contact--Some (e.g., Cantonese, or southern dialects) preserved the Archaic structures, while others (e.g., Mandarin, or northern dialects) underwent a change due to external forces?


----------



## Youngfun

Skatinginbc开了这个主题对我来说还是有收获的。我一直以为“马到成功”的意思是“马到达了成功”的意思。(the horse arrived to the success)


----------



## 枫十二

Can I understand it in this way?
（你）马到，（你）功成。then 马到 and 功成 both share the same subject.
我的收获也挺大的，It is a very interesting topic!


----------



## Skatinginbc

feng12 said:


> （你）马到，（你）功成。then 马到 and 功成 both share the same subject.


In that case, I would rather say they share the same topic.   

戰馬一到 + 就能成功 = 馬到即成 (parallel to 心想即成; 馬到功成 parallel to 心想事成) ==> 怎麼會冒出個「馬到成功」呢 (parallel to 心想成事)? 
若「馬到成功」這樣的句型在古漢語裡是不罕見的, 為何「苦盡來甘」(vs. 苦盡甘來)就說不通呢? 「計上來心」(vs. 計上心來)更不通! 「來X」不是問題, 「空穴來風」就是佐證.


----------



## 枫十二

我觉得马到功成变成马到成功很罕见啊，您的这个帖子让我感受到语言的演变过程。
我想到一个至今我们还沿用的词马上。你还有多久到啊----马上马上。形容很快，我们不说“飞机上”而是沿用“马上”。
马上=骑在马上=很快
马到=骑马到=刚刚到（可不可以做这样的理解呢？）
所以我觉得“马到”、“功成（成功）”的主语是一样的。


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 而且動詞前置，主動性比較強。比如說「貨到付款」


的確, 「貨到款付」和「貨到付款」意思不盡相同. 
「貨到款付」= 貨到了, 款也付了 or 貨一到, 款就付了 (==> 「馬到功成」= 馬到了, 功也成了 or 馬一到, 功就成了).
「貨到付款」 = 貨到時, 才付款 or 貨一到, 就(要)付款 (==> 「馬到成功」= 馬到時, 才成功 or 馬一到, 就(要)成功).
以上說明「主動性比較強」的「馬到成功」和其本義有出入.
另外「貨到付款」的「付款」通常是當名詞. 「貨到付款」 = 貨到時才付的款 (==> 「馬到成功」= 馬到時才成的功 ).


SuperXW said:


> 「馬到成功」和「馬到功成」都通用，也可能只是因為「成功」作為一個常用詞，有些人聽起來較為順耳，所以自動把「功成」倒過來了吧？


似乎是先有「馬到成功」後來才有「馬到功成」的.  在元代, 「馬到成功」就比「馬到功成」通行: 
元·關漢卿《五侯宴》: 「俺父手下兵多將廣, 有五百義兒家將, 人人奮勇, 個個英雄, 端的是旗開得勝, 馬到成功。」(關漢卿: 金末元初人, 原籍解州（今山西運城）, 主要活動於大都（今北京）附近. 其風格以融合古典詩詞與俗語方言著稱). 
元·張國賓《薛仁貴》楔子: 「憑著您孩兒學成武藝，智勇雙全，若在兩陣之間，怕不馬到成功。」 (張國賓: 大都（今北京）人). 
元·無名氏《小尉遲》第二折: 「那老尉遲這_一_去, 馬到成功。」
元·無名氏《射柳捶丸》第四折: 「托賴主人洪福，旗開得勝, 馬到成功。」 
元·鄭廷玉《楚昭公》第一折: 「害我父兄之讎，誓當報復，管取馬到成功，奏凱回來也。」
元·鄭廷玉《楚昭公》第四折: 「只願你馬到功成，奏凱而還。」 (鄭廷玉: 彰德（今河南安陽市）人).
元·李文蔚《蔣神靈應》楔子: 「顯威靈神兵扶助，施謀略旗開得勝。」 (李文蔚: 真定（今河北正定縣）人).
元·無名氏《射柳捶丸》第一折: 「某今下戰書去，單搦大宋家名將出馬，與某交戰，別辨輸贏，方顯威風北虜強，密排劍戟進寒光，旗開馬到施驍勇，大宋英雄拱手降。」. 

「旗開得勝, 馬到成功」在元代就是固定語了, 似乎在北京附近流行. 北京（中都, 大都）是遼國的陪都, 金國, 元朝的首都.  自 936AD 至 1368AD 的四百多年裡, 一直由外族統治.


----------



## kun2kun

noun + verb + verb + noun 的结构我想到以下几个，不知道是否符合你的要求。
人死留名
豹死留皮
云开见天
叶落知秋
贼去关门


----------



## Skatinginbc

Thank you, Kun2kun.  I really appreciate it.   
 「豹死留皮」 ==> 誰留皮? 豹!  「人死留名」 ==> 誰留名? 人!  「馬到成功」 ==> 誰成功? 馬嗎?
「云开见天」 (from 宋·邵雍《观盛化诗》：纷纷五代乱离间，一旦云开复见天) ==> still linked by a conjunction during the Northern Song Dynasty.  
 「叶落知秋」 (from 宋·释普济《五灯会元》卷二十：叶落知秋，举一明三) ==>    《五灯会元》 was perhaps completed in 宋淳钓十二年（1252AD）.  有宋宝祐元年（1253 AD）和元至正二十四年（1364 AD）两个刻本。  释普济 came from the North (雍州北山互人).  The North had long been occupied by the Jurchen people by then, so it still cannot serve as evidence against the foreign-influence hypothesis. 
「贼去关门」 (from 宋·釋道原《景德傳燈錄》: “僧問曰：‘若不遇于師，幾成走作。’師曰：‘賊去後關門。’”) ==> The birthplace and the birthday of 宋·釋道原 are unfortunately unknown.  Besides, the  original text is 賊去後關門, with a subordinate clause.


----------

